
Ask HN: How do I encourage my roommate to clean up after themselves? - Something1234
I&#x27;ve tried asking them repeatedly, and they just don&#x27;t clean up after themselves and their cat. I&#x27;m open to ideas, it beginning to get to me.
======
mrdependable
When I had roommates I always just did the extra cleaning. The way I look at
it is, the level of cleanliness you expect may not be the level they expect.
People are raised differently / have different expectations, so what's
acceptable varies. I've seen plenty of families that go beyond "not picking
up" after themselves. They basically have a floor made of garbage with
walkways they've created through it. Unless you set ground rules before they
moved in, asking them to clean more than they want to is just imposing on
their way of life.

Otherwise, try to get them to chip in for a cleaning service or something.
Maybe they are just lazy.

------
peachepe
Stop expecting people to change for you, they almost never will. If the
contract is on your name, ask them to leave, otherwise, find a new place.

------
ordu
Dig Skinner and other behavioral psychologists. Operant conditioning works
great on humans. Make something pleasant for them when they do some cleaning
or anything like cleaning. You just need to be careful to keep your goals
secret, because people do not like to be trained like other animals.

------
meric
Best to be the one responsible for cleanliness in share house. Price the rent
accordingly.

------
bartvk
Just get a cleaning lady.

